# Im new to the forum! But heres pics of the rats i get soon



## joe1216 (Aug 4, 2007)

here they are


----------



## joe1216 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Im new to the forum! But heres pics of the rats i get so*

i take no credit for pics as my local breeder took the pics =D


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Im new to the forum! But heres pics of the rats i get so*

Soooooooooo cute! I bet you're super-excited!


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Im new to the forum! But heres pics of the rats i get so*

I love the color on 5!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Im new to the forum! But heres pics of the rats i get so*

5... cinnamon?

6... Irish or berkie? I loooooove ratties with little white pawsies, you just wanna kiss 'em. :lol:


----------



## joe1216 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Im new to the forum! But heres pics of the rats i get so*

they both berkie


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Im new to the forum! But heres pics of the rats i get so*

You'll have to give their tummies lots of kisses from me, then.


----------



## naeby (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Im new to the forum! But heres pics of the rats i get so*

Absolutely precious little babies


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Im new to the forum! But heres pics of the rats i get so*

Gosh, they look so healthy and velvety! Congrats!


----------



## joe1216 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Im new to the forum! But heres pics of the rats i get so*

Ty all


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Im new to the forum! But heres pics of the rats i get so*

I'm new here too.And props to the breeder.They're adorable.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Im new to the forum! But heres pics of the rats i get so*

hey i just saw your ratties on deviantart!  welcome to ratforum, your babies are cute.


----------



## joe1216 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Im new to the forum! But heres pics of the rats i get so*

check deviant art again i posted updated pics i actually took =0
http://joe1216.deviantart.com/


----------



## joe1216 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Look at my deviant art to see the rats i get*

i get em in 2 weeks
http://joe1216.deviantart.com/


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Look at my deviant art to see the rats i get*

im getting three new buddies in 2 weeks to  doesn't it seem like forever away?! 8O


----------



## joe1216 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Look at my deviant art to see the rats i get*

Oh, I know I HATE waiting.... 8O 
But i got to see em today thats when i took pics =P
At least that helped


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Im new to the forum! But heres pics of the rats i get so*

Merged your two topics together. Please refrain from making multiple posts when one is fine.


----------

